# IE 6.0 oder 5.5 ???



## Mindstorm (28. September 2001)

soll ich lieber erst mal beim internet explorer 5.5 bleiben, oder gleich auf 6.0 updaten???


----------



## disaster_02 (28. September 2001)

*Also...*

...ich hab IE 6.0 und habe keine Probleme damit... also kannste ruhig updaten


----------



## Mindstorm (28. September 2001)

ich nehme doch mal stark an, dass die ganzen vorherigen sicherheitspatches in 6.0 drin sind...

-- eigentlich ne blöde frage --

\edit

kann ich den 6.0er einfach "drüberinstallieren"?


----------



## Tomskee (29. September 2001)

*Java?*

Hi!

Mein Bruder hat den IE 6.0 bei sich installiert und er kann einige Javascripts oder Applets nicht mehr aufrufen! Er meint, das wird wohl am IE 6 liegen, weiss jemand was darüber? 
Also ich surfe auch noch mit dem IE 5.5 !

Könnte vielleicht mal jemand die konkreten Vorteile des IE 6 auflisten? Sonst: Never touch a running system  

bye
Tomskee


----------



## Nils Hitze (29. September 2001)

*ES GIBT DOCH EINEN GOTT ..*

Denn endlich bringt es jemand auf den PUNKT.


> Never touch a running system


IE.6.0 hab ich mir nur installiert, weil ich
die neueste Version von Outlook brauchte, zum
Importieren von EMail Konten von W98.

Die Oberfläche ist Nice und die meisten SECPatches
sind installiert (as far as I know). Ausserdem gibt
es neue Optionen in den Optionen. *grin*

Alles in allem lohnen sich die 20 MB dann wohl doch.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Nagual (29. September 2001)

*Re: Java?*

Hi, soweit es mir bekannt ist der IE6 wird one JVM installiert (halt die M$ dinstanzierung von Java) aufgrund dessen kann sein, dass wenn IE6 installiert wird auch die JVM gelöscht wird, die kann aber nachgeladen werden... 

ob ich richtig liege, keine ahnung, es ist mehr eine vermutung...


----------



## Patrick Kamin (8. März 2002)

*-*

Servus
Hab seit heute den IE6 unter XP laufen und hab nun das Problem, dass ich keine JavaApplets laden kann.
Gründen wurden ja hier im alten Thread schon genannt.
Ich weiß nun aber nicht, wie ich die Java Virtual Machine "nachladen" kann.
Wäre schön, wenn jemand Rat wüßte.


----------



## Eyewitness (8. März 2002)

Im Normalfall gibt es dazu immer eine automatische Nachfrage, ansonsten eben in den Java Einstellungen die Eingabeaufforderung aktivieren. Dann sollte es funktionieren.

Ansonsten gibt es beim IE 6.0 Änderungen in den Sicherheitsstufen. Cookies werden unter anderen Bedingungen gespeichert, so daß man z.B. auf Sicherheitsstufe niedrig stellen muß, um bei einem Board immer angemeldet zu bleiben. Hängt auch vom Board und der dort benutzten Software ab.

Logischerweise sind alle Security Patches im IE 6.0 drin, aber dafür natürlich auch hier und da ein paar neue Löcher.  Trotzdem nichts weltbewegendes. Ein Update ist eigentlich nicht wirklich nötig. Bei uns in der Firma arbeiten wir mir IE 5.0, 5.5 und 6.0 und außer, daß man den IE 6.0 nicht in ein Paket packen kann, habe ich bisher noch keine Unterschiede gesehen, die jetzt hier relevant wären.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (8. März 2002)

*-*



> _Original geschrieben von Eyewitness _
> *Im Normalfall gibt es dazu immer eine automatische Nachfrage, ansonsten eben in den Java Einstellungen die Eingabeaufforderung aktivieren. Dann sollte es funktionieren.
> 
> *


Danke erstmal für deine Hilfe!

Leider hab ich in den Sicherheitseinstellungen schon alles durchprobiert, immer erfolglos. Als ich das erste Mal den IE6 gestern gestartet hab und auf eine Seite mit Applet gesurft bin, wollte er automatisch die JVM downloaden. Hab nur übereilt den Download abgebrochen. Und nun bräuchte ich eine Möglichkeit dieses nachzuholen. Bei Microsoft habe ich bisher nichts gefunden, außer diverse Patches.


----------



## Eyewitness (8. März 2002)

Hier gibt es die JVM von Microsoft. 
Hat nur zwei Clicks gedauert, das Dingen zu finden, weiß nicht, wo Dein Problem lag.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (8. März 2002)

*-*

Hab wohl immer bei Updates gesucht. 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## dfd1 (8. März 2002)

*IE 5.5, IE 6.0 oder noch besser Opera 6.0??*

Wenn schon IE, dann 6.0 Ich hatte wegen Java, Flash oder anderem NIE Probleme, benutze ihn aber nur als Notlösung.

Ich nehme lieber Opera 6.0, da:
1. Schneller im Serven
2. Eigener Downloadmanager
3. Nach ein bischen Übung praktischere Navigation

*********
No IE x 
OPERA 6.0!!;-)


----------



## dfd1 (8. März 2002)

*oops*

sollte surven, nicht Serven heissen


----------



## Suppenkasperl (11. März 2002)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass der beste Browser der Netscape 4.7 ist!

Dieses neumodische Zeugs kann ja einfach gar nicht gut sein.


----------



## dfd1 (11. März 2002)

Und kannst du mir erklären, warum du immer mit Opera 6.0 und IE 5.5 herumsurfst?? 
Kenne dich leider;-)


----------



## Suppenkasperl (11. März 2002)

Pfff... Gar nid wahr!

Musst gar nix sagen, du benutzt ja ständig auch den Netscape 4!!


----------



## dfd1 (11. März 2002)

Kannst du mir bitte erklären, was Netscape ist??:# 
Ich benütze Opera 6.01 und Ie für Seiten, die Opera nicht anzeigen kann


----------



## Kenny (24. August 2002)

*zurück zum thema + generic host process*

also das update der JVM is net mehr da, kann mir einer sagen wo ich das finde?
im service pack für xp war es net mit bei!!!

Andere frage, wofür isn der generic host process.... da???
welche daten sendet bzw. empfängt dieser prozess??

danke, 
mfg


----------

